
Firefox to stop ISPs from tracking the websites you visit, from today - finphil
https://9to5mac.com/2020/02/25/tracking-the-websites/
======
afrcnc
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22412409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22412409)

------
nullc
The headline is factually incorrect. The ISPs of DoH users can still happily
see user's destination IPs and hostnames (via SNI, even when the traffic goes
to a shared cloudflare IP).

~~~
tomjakubowski
Firefox implemented ESNI, which encrypts the hostnames in the SNI handshake,
last year.

[https://blog.cloudflare.com/encrypted-
sni/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/encrypted-sni/)

~~~
user639173
IP will never be hidden.

~~~
nullc
In the Mozilla/Cloudflare brave new world, Cloudflare is front-ending and
MITMing all HTTPs in any case... so the IP isn't informative.

